# Hotels near Pepper Canister Church Dublin??



## NickyK (20 Nov 2011)

Looking for a hotel near Pepper Canister Church with parking

Thanks,

Nicky


----------



## ClubMan (20 Nov 2011)

One that springs to mind:

http://www.schoolhousehotel.com/


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Nov 2011)

Hi Nicky

Any hotel in Ballsbridge would be within walking distance. 

The Mespil
The D4 
The Grand Canal
The Lansdowne 

Brendan


----------



## NickyK (21 Nov 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Had a look at the reviews on Lidl breaks and they all seem more or less the same. Can you recommend one ahead of the other? Also need to take into account how easy it is to get there (hate driving in Dublin) and parking.

Thanks again,

Nicky


----------



## mykebob (29 Jun 2012)

There are many hotels near to Canister Church where you can find parking facilities. Its depend on your budget that in which hotel you would like to stay and which will have more easy approach for you.


----------

